# Setting up to display in HD



## Roseman (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Samsung LN46A650 1080P HDTV and a VIP 722 with the HD programming packages....What I wanted to know is when I went in the into SYSTEM SETUP and then to HDTV SETUP I saw and changed the ASPECT RATIO to 16:9 and the TV TYPE to 1080i but what I don't understand is how to setup the Analog Type....I'm not getting any channels from local stations with an antenna as I signed up to get my local channels through Dish (Birmingham).....What do I set Analog Type too?...........The choices are Off Air, IRC, HRC and Cable.....I sure would appreciate anything you could tell me about how to set that up......thanks


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Roseman said:


> I have a Samsung LN46A650 1080P HDTV and a VIP 722 with the HD programming packages....What I wanted to know is when I went in the into SYSTEM SETUP and then to HDTV SETUP I saw and changed the ASPECT RATIO to 16:9 and the TV TYPE to 1080i but what I don't understand is how to setup the Analog Type....I'm not getting any channels from local stations with an antenna as I signed up to get my local channels through Dish (Birmingham).....What do I set Analog Type too?...........The choices are Off Air, IRC, HRC and Cable.....I sure would appreciate anything you could tell me about how to set that up......thanks


If you have any other type of sevice beside Dish in your house, you would use this to match the other signal and be able to send both through out the rest of your system (ie: matching ota with analog or the type of cable signal your cable co is using). If you only have Dish, it doesn't matter what you set it at as long as the secondary tv's match the type of signal and then be able to view the outputed signal.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

If you are not using an OTA antenna or have cable also it really doesn't matter where this is set. It has no effect on what is sent out of the TV2 output since OTA/cable signals are not sent out via the TV2 rf output on the 622 or 722 (I know this because I have one of each receiver).


IF you want to connect an OTA antenna to get locals in HD that Dish may not carry and to get the additional digital channels that are often broadcast that Dish does not carfry there are two ways to do this:

1) Set the analog type to off air and connect your antenna to the 722 then go to systen setup, local channels in the Dish menu and scan for locals. Your locals will show up on the EPG and you can tune everything with the Dish remote. You can also record your locals this way.

2) Connect your antenna to the TV and use the TV to scan for your local channels (this requires setting the TV to off air to scan for and view your locals and setting it to the proper input (HDMI, Component) to view the dish signal, depending on what input the 722 is connected to.)

You can also use a splitter on the antenna and connect it to both the 722 and the TV. This way you can record one OTA local station and watch a different local OTA.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks to you both for responding, I understand now and feel better knowing it's setup properly now....


----------

